

How To Take Your Site From One To One Million Users By Kevin Rose   - neya
http://highscalability.com/blog/2009/10/6/10-ways-to-take-your-site-from-one-to-one-million-users-by-k.html

======
zht
"... and how to take it back down to one user again" a la Digg V4

